# Speakers not working



## jesswillis (Dec 1, 2016)

Hello,

I got my first Audi TT today - love it! It's a 2009 convertible. I have noticed that only the front 3 speakers on the dashboard work and that the speakers in the doors and behind the seats don't work. What can I do? Also, is there any way I can play music through my phone? I have the chorus radio.

Thanks!


----------



## ReTTro fit (Nov 9, 2014)

Do you have BOSE ?

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## jesswillis (Dec 1, 2016)

No


----------



## F3rnando (Jun 2, 2016)

Hello!

Just giving my penny...i just find out yesterday that i have Bose in my car  ....i was cleaning the boot and pop the left side panel and " voila" i find the amplifier, but on the doors there no bose stiker in the speakers.

Find first 100% if you have or not the bose system, its better for the help!


----------



## ReTTro fit (Nov 9, 2014)

jesswillis said:


> No


You need to get it scanned really to test the state of the amp

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ReTTro fit (Nov 9, 2014)

F3rnando said:


> Hello!
> 
> Just giving my penny...i just find out yesterday that i have Bose in my car  ....i was cleaning the boot and pop the left side panel and " voila" i find the amplifier, but on the doors there no bose stiker in the speakers.
> 
> Find first 100% if you have or not the bose system, its better for the help!


If it's not got the Bose speaker grills then you don't have Bose 
The amp you've found is the standard non Bose amp

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ashfinlayson (Oct 26, 2013)

door speakers on the basic sound system do blow. I had to change mine shortly after purchase, I think the previous owner thought jungle was massive :?


----------



## jesswillis (Dec 1, 2016)

Isn't it a bit strange for all 4 speakers to have blown?


----------



## Graham'sTT (Dec 6, 2014)

jesswillis said:


> Hello,
> 
> I got my first Audi TT today - love it! It's a 2009 convertible. I have noticed that only the front 3 speakers on the dashboard work and that the speakers in the doors and behind the seats don't work. What can I do? Also, is there any way I can play music through my phone? I have the chorus radio.
> 
> Thanks!


According to my sales brochure the "Standard" model (as opposed to the "Sport" model) has the Chorus radio/CD with front speakers.
The "Sport" model has Concert radio/CD with active front and rear speakers, unless other Audio packages (ie Navigation) had been specified.


----------



## jesswillis (Dec 1, 2016)

Ah that makes sense then! Thanks


----------



## F3rnando (Jun 2, 2016)

ReTTro fit said:


> F3rnando said:
> 
> 
> > Hello!
> ...


Really?? :?  [smiley=bigcry.gif]


----------



## Graham'sTT (Dec 6, 2014)

F3rnando said:


> ReTTro fit said:
> 
> 
> > F3rnando said:
> ...


Look on t'bright side. Bose amps are not trouble free - see many tales of woe on this forum - but they can be fixed.
Audi don't use Bose in the mk 3.
I'm happy with my non-Bose and I have not seen any non-Bose amp related issues on here.


----------

